# Honda 2200 EB X Generator `````````````````````````````````````



## waybel (Nov 18, 2017)

I picked up an old Honda EB 2200 X Generator with a lot of items i purchased.It runs but was leaking gas from the carb and auto throttle solonoid was not connected and was sitting at the side.Obviously someone had toyed with it.They attached a long spring to governor.When it did run for a few secs it was generating power as it ran my electric drill.I got to check it out today,cleaned carb which was totally plugged.I tested the solonoid with a power source and it is working.Problem is i have no idea how or where it connects to.It bolts on after the carb from what i can see but not sure of where the wire that points down goes to or if there is something missing.I have looked all over for a diagram but cannot find one anywhere,It doesn't even shown on parts places incuding Honda site.It's a GX 140 engine on it


----------



## waybel (Nov 18, 2017)

bump


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

waybel said:


> I picked up an old Honda EB 2200 X Generator with a lot of items i purchased.It runs but was leaking gas from the carb and auto throttle solonoid was not connected and was sitting at the side.Obviously someone had toyed with it.They attached a long spring to governor.When it did run for a few secs it was generating power as it ran my electric drill.I got to check it out today,cleaned carb which was totally plugged.I tested the solonoid with a power source and it is working.Problem is i have no idea how or where it connects to.It bolts on after the carb from what i can see but not sure of where the wire that points down goes to or if there is something missing.I have looked all over for a diagram but cannot find one anywhere,It doesn't even shown on parts places incuding Honda site.It's a GX 140 engine on it


 Did you look on the Honda OPE site? 

Here's the link to your generator parts diagrams: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site
Here's the link to your owner's manual: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31ZB3010.pdf

I see no reference to an Auto-Throttle unit in either the owner's manual or in the parts diagrams. Did the PO attach a carburetor from a different unit like an EB2200i? It looks to me like it should be a standard Honda mechanical governor on the EB2200X. Perhaps you should just replace it with a new carb for $10 bucks or so: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...a:g:~XMAAOSwVXRb6zOn:rk:5:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------

